
Multi-process Node.js task scheduler made easy - merencia
https://sidequestjs.com/
======
merencia
Some years ago I created a lib named node-cron, but it has a problem, when a
blocking I/O is made for example a loop, the main process is blocked.

I tried to create a library for task scheduling using child process, but I
don't know if it's a good idea.

Is this useful?

